# freezer not cold enough



## R-SOLO (Apr 25, 2013)

Freezer not cold enough and ice maker not making ice.model#FRT21IK6JM2 FRIGIDAIRE


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,



> FRT21IK6JM2



Won't work for me....can't get that "K" to work.



> Freezer not cold enough



Fan working? Any frost on the back wall? Checked the evaporator coils for the frost pattern?
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry model#FRT21IL6JM2 and everything is running,little frost more like slushy ice on coils..


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 26, 2013)

> FRT21IL6JM2



That one works 



> everything is running,little frost more like slushy ice on coils



Evenly frosted on all coils, 1/2 frosted 1/2 bare, ball of ice?
LINK> http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php Examples.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Apr 26, 2013)

Half frosted


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 26, 2013)

freon leak


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 26, 2013)

R-SOLO said:


> Half frosted



1/2 frosted and 1/2 bare is a system problem....leaker, restriction or inefficient compressor = BIG$ repair or new refrigerator time.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Apr 27, 2013)

Only 3 years old?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Can happen 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years or 30 years.....the era of lasting 30 years is long gone now 

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 27, 2013)

Possibly one of two defrost heaters is out so only part is getting defrosted.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Only has 1 defrost heater.

jeff.


----------

